# FWIW: Preparedness Month



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I work for the state, and the people that publish internal memos have been pushing the FEMA update from 72 hours preps to two weeks. When I hear any time schedule or budget analysis from the gov, I multiply it by five for a "fudge" factor; their original 72 hours became effectively 2 weeks in my mind. This new thing translates to 10 weeks. I get the feeling they insiders have info that they aren't ready to make "public" yet, but I will! One thing they HAVE been doing is posting "Prepare" messages on the hwy alert boards here. I am wondering what specific scenario has got my bosses spooked enough to be spreading the word. I think we will find out sooner than I'd like. Prep hard, y'all.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, kyhoti. Makes you worry when the government is increasingly warning people to prepare. We all need to keep focused on doing just that.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If people in Georgia need to be prepared to look after them selves for 2 weeks at FEMA's prompting what does that mean for people who live where the ground is frozen from October thru May????:gaah:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm watching this thread now!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> If people in Georgia need to be prepared to look after them selves for 2 weeks at FEMA's prompting what does that mean for people who live where the ground is frozen from October thru May????:gaah:


I still think that we'll be ok up here - the frozen ground will help us keep our food frozen longer ... :scratch


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The handful that are preppared will do just fine, and I also agree that cold winter is good for storage, I was wondering about the average Sheeple type,but they will just wait for resque anyway.:dunno: I just think the "leaders" would be wise to at least try to get people to keep some supplies:scratch


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

They actually had all kinds of pamphlets laid out on tables at the bluegrass festival this weekend. Everything from a magnet with the ready.org logo to a booklet about what natural diasters happen here in this state and get this they actually printed the.....N word!!! as is nukes! I did a double take! I mean, you know we can't "scare" the people. They may over react. LOL and panic LOL
seriously. I was surprised they had printed material discussing nukes and strikes and stuff.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This month's Popular Mechanics has a big article on disaster preparedness in it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Jason said:


> This month's Popular Mechanics has a big article on disaster preparedness in it.


Yeah, and one of our very own Forum family members is in the article! Wildman800 is the guy with the Hurricane survival tips! Cool, huh!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It's National Preparedness Month (Sept)- just so you know ... That may the reason or not.:dunno:


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

My sister-in-law works for the federal gov. she forward me a email they all got, it said they need to fix a 72 hour emergency bag. She was very concerned, been trying to tell her for years, maybe she will wake up before it,s to late.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

If the Feds are telling their people to prepare a 72-hour bag, then the rest of the sheeple need to prepare a 720-hr bag!!


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

As I walk past offices, more and more folks have those 2-gallon water bottles from MalWart. I see cans of soup on shelves, maybe a weeks' worth, and some folks even have flashlights nearby. People are waking up, even those that live in cubes!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I am a county employee, we have not gotten any information to prepare for an emergency. But I think I will, just in case. I only live 7 miles from here so I think I could get home okay. Glad you brought this up. I had not thought of getting caught at work. How many out there are ready for anytime, anyplace??


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Clarice said:


> I am a county employee, we have not gotten any information to prepare for an emergency. But I think I will, just in case. I only live 7 miles from here so I think I could get home okay. Glad you brought this up. I had not thought of getting caught at work. *How many out there are ready for anytime, anyplace??*


There are some threads about that already. I have Jeeps, two of them with winches mounted and axle-lockers, roof-racks w/ cargo-containers - then throw in the fact that there are 3 more Jeeps, a truck, a motorbike in the fleet of motorized transportation, then throw in bicycles, x-country-skiis and snow-shoes and I have non-motorized transportation fairly well covered.

As a Jeep-owner immersed in the Jeep-lifestyle, I have virtually every style of camping system that can be purchased as well as camping skills that cannot be purchased, but, learned in real-time.

There is a thread on here about my "lunch-box" that I have at work under my desk with a picture of it so that my wordy-description isn't lost in translation ...

So - with that said, I am thinkin' that I am almost ready for just about anything at anyplace at anytime - but - there is always something that I might not have thought-of, yet, that will need to be revised as I come up with another thought-process that would need either supplies or skills added to the collection.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> There are some threads about that already. I have Jeeps, two of them with winches mounted and axle-lockers, roof-racks w/ cargo-containers - then throw in the fact that there are 3 more Jeeps, a truck, a motorbike in the fleet of motorized transportation, then throw in bicycles, x-country-skiis and snow-shoes and I have non-motorized transportation fairly well covered.
> 
> As a Jeep-owner immersed in the Jeep-lifestyle, I have virtually every style of camping system that can be purchased as well as camping skills that cannot be purchased, but, learned in real-time.
> 
> ...


My biggest concern when I rarely enter a city is how would I get out if SHTF at that moment once out side I am more than ready I think:scratch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> My biggest concern when I rarely enter a city is how would I get out if SHTF at that moment once out side I am more than ready I think:scratch


Pick your routes, and pick secondary routes for everytime that you go into the city. Then, after you have your secondary-routes, pick secondary-routes to the secondarys! My primary route from home-to-work is from the north end of the city to the south-end on the Deerfoot ( :gaah: )

I keep the radio tuned to the all-news station so that every 10 minutes I get updates on the road-conditions, where the accidents are and where the construction-zones are.

My most-direct route is a 15 minute drive from home-to-work if there isn't anyone else on the road at the same time - but - during rush-hour, it becomes a 45-minute drive without any accidents to slow me down. If there is an accident (or two) it can become an hour-n-half drive. By listening to the radio, it gives me a chance to choose a route through the country-side via gravel-roads or secondary-highways that most locals don't know even exist.

GPS creates a "direct route" or "shortest route" for the masses - having a map allows you to create your "puppy route" around the troubles.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

My daughter works for a large grocery store chain, which just had their annual 2-week caselot "stock-up" sale. It's a "must buy by the case to get the sale price" kind of sale. Normally they have extra unsold stock for weeks afterward. 

This time they were slammed and ran out of a lot of things just a few days into the sale. By yesterday when the sale ended, it looked like the end of a "going out of business sale".

Gee...wonder why? I read on the news that the recesion ended over a year ago...things are supposedly looking up!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We now buy everything in case lots, If the sale price is good and there isn't a limit per customer. If there is a limit my SO also buys. We save more $ by shopping on senior discount days with coupons. Last week I bought Pepsi for 12 cents a can. Twelve pack Pepsi was on sale 4/$10, went to store on senior discount day and found there was also a $1 off coupon on some of the boxes. What a deal!


----------

